# Chia seeds during pregnancy?



## peasandlove (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, so please forgive me if this is not the right section for this question. I love chia seeds and I drink chia fresca every day. I am 7.5 weeks pregnant and my husband suggested that I make sure chia seeds are safe. It's my first pregnancy so we're both pretty nervous about everything. I can't find any studies on it, so I'm hoping for personal experiences.

I'm hoping to hear from people who have taken chia seeds in previous pregnancies and hopefully had success with them! I usually take 2 tbsp per day. I don't want to give them up! They make me feel so good.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi peasandlove! Congratulationd on your pregnancy! There was a recent thread about this very topic that may be of some help.

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1374608/ch-ch-ch-chia


----------



## peasandlove (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much! None of those answers seems to *quite* address my concern, though. I'm really hoping to hear from women who have used chia seeds in previous pregnancies, and hopefully had success with them. I really want to know if they're safe. I should add that I'm curious about how often these women took chia seeds, and how much.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey there-- I think you will find that there are very few things which have been studied for safety in pregnancy. Usually, those research $$ are concentrated in pharmaceuticals, household chemicals, and artificial food additives. Other than that, annecdotes and your judgement are your only resources. For most whole foods in sanitary condition, I think anything you eat in moderation should be fine. I'd only worry I you were eating nothing but chia seeds and juice or something.


----------



## nattery (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi!

I am a vegetarian and have been using chia seeds throughout my pregnancy as a good source of whole protein (20%) , not to mention omega 3 (more than salmon does!), iron, high fiber (good for pregnancy constipation), calcium (more than milk), vit C (more than oranges), high in anti-oxidants AND there is research to suggest that it helps stablize blood glucose levels (which I thought was an awesome bonus since I was wary of developing G. Diabetes)

I've noticed on all my blood tests etc so far my iron levels are great, my energy level is HIGH (and I'm at 33 weeks now) and I've never had a problem with constipation since I've started eating them regularly. I put them in my yohgurt, smoothies, baking, etc and sometimes make a pudding out of them when I'm craving chocolate (chia seeds, dates and coco powder and some almond milk).

I don't see why they wouldn't be ok during pregnancy... they aren't associated with detoxing (which you shouldn't do while pregnant) and they aren't a herb. I am NO expert but I have found many reasons to eat them and non thus far not to eat them.


----------



## nattery (Sep 10, 2011)

also I want to add that my midwives wanted me to submit a 'food diary' not long ago to check my diet and I had listed my chia seed consumption on there and they never said anything other than that my diet looked great!


----------



## peasandlove (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for the great answers! Yes, I've definitely noticed the lack of studies, which is understandable from an ethical standpoint but really frustrating when all your favorite things are a big question mark! I'm really glad to hear that you used them and had success with them, nattery. I am concerned about low iron, so I definitely want to use them for that! I think I'm going to keep taking them throughout pregnancy. And that pudding sounds awesome!!! Craving that now...


----------

